# Do you cornerbead windows?



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm just curious, but I grew up in a shop where we flush wrapped windows and paper taped them. I even went back in the 90's and we still did it this way.
Do you guys do this, or use bead? The hangar also nailed on the metal, because it was cheaper than Beadex.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've done that a few times ..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This was the first job I was asked to use that method Willy.. I was a little hesitant But that's what the G/C Asked me to do . I just paper taped it tight to the edge . It should out last any window I've wrapped in bead..The returns are wood instead of mud . I got paid and was never called back ..So that's always a good sign!!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I did a house lot using the tape method about 10 years ago. It is still good to this day, I am mates with the owner. He shamfered the window reveals to create a void for the tape. 
The house I am on at the moment I have 8 windows to do, and one later this month they want the whole house done. I am using this product. 

http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/ezyreveal.html


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gazman said:


> I did a house lot using the tape method about 10 years ago. It is still good to this day, I am mates with the owner. He shamfered the window reveals to create a void for the tape.
> The house I am on at the moment I have 8 windows to do, and one later this month they want the whole house done. I am using this product.
> 
> http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/ezyreveal.html


 That looks like a cool product. My guess is your windows are much thicker than ours. Our are only about 38 mm wide.

I remembered after I started this that on our bypass door closets we flush wrapped the inside, and only beaded the outside jambs. The header was flush wrapped on both sides.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The timber that the reveals are made from is generally 100mm x 19mm. That allows for 90mm of stud and 10mm of board. So traditionally the inside of the reveal sits flush with the rock. But with this system the reveal sits flush with the stud and the rock fixes to the edge of the reveal. So basically hang the rock over the window then router the inside. Fit the Ezy reveal and trowel it up. TT do a plastic one but I am unsure how they would cope with our north facing windows in summer.


----------



## GypRocknRoll73 (Sep 3, 2014)

Where I live ,if we return the Windows with drywall,we put a plastic j bead on the window side and metal or tape on bead to the outside corner.


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

we put metal corner bead around the outside of the window and we float with a 5" knife tight against the window where sheetrock meets window. it gets sealed with caulking anyway during the painting process. Three sides only. it gets window sill along the bottom


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

floatking said:


> we put metal corner bead around the outside of the window and we float with a 5" knife tight against the window where sheetrock meets window. it gets sealed with caulking anyway during the painting process. Three sides only. it gets window sill along the bottom


For $3 per window


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> For $3 per window


OH well....It's really best I don't post this time of night cause I really don't care at this point!!! Peace out!:thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> OH well....It's really best I don't post this time of night cause I really don't care at this point!!! Peace out!:thumbsup:


Using too much beer for your fatigue?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Using too much beer for your fatigue?


****!!! I ain't got started yet short boy! I just don't feel like fighting for what ain't mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

everyone has there own way of doing something. the way i do it is how it has always been done down here. i show up and yall start $hitting after every post i make, like wtf? i dont talk $hit about your methods. yes i shortcut but it has never affected quality and outcome. and i wipe down any mud on window frames.

i also never get any callbacks and it saves money. not because i need to but because its easier. i work smart not hard.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

We bead all windows over here!
Either with paper faced bead/Trim-Tex beads or good old flex tape!
Some houses I do have 50 windows which is a pain in the BUTT!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> We bead all windows over here!
> Either with paper faced bead/Trim-Tex beads or good old flex tape!
> Some houses I do have 50 windows which is a pain in the BUTT!


 Looks great Vanman, is that wood framed construction?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Not much critical light in that house, eh Van?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Looks great Vanman, is that wood framed construction?


Thanks!:thumbsup:
Yea all wood kits over here!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mld said:


> Not much critical light in that house, eh Van?


Yea tell me about it!!
But over here they don't use sealer or primer!
So its what it is when I sand and walk out the door! Not my problem with all that stuff and never been asked back because of sh*t boards!
I honestly don't think people can c the sh*t board but I sure can and its not nice sometimes!!


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

I've been finishing over terrible boards lately, Van. When the light hits them there's just this wrinkled texture to the paper. The guys I'm doing the work for didn't seem fussed or change the supplier or manufacturer of the board. 
I couldn't live with that personally....


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

prjwebb said:


> I've been finishing over terrible boards lately, Van. When the light hits them there's just this wrinkled texture to the paper. The guys I'm doing the work for didn't seem fussed or change the supplier or manufacturer of the board.
> I couldn't live with that personally....


Yup same here!! No1 seems 2 fussed about it!
And we worry about a few scratches when sanding LOL
I could sand with p80 on a pole and it would still look better than the face of the board!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> This was the first job I was asked to use that method Willy.. I was a little hesitant But that's what the G/C Asked me to do . I just paper taped it tight to the edge . It should out last any window I've wrapped in bead..The returns are wood instead of mud . I got paid and was never called back ..So that's always a good sign!!!


had a hard time looking at your window job when the mud work looks so nice!


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Beading windows on present job.Feeling beady eyed!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

all my windows and doors have beads
I use L bead, shadow line or ezy reveal


----------



## rwall (Jul 15, 2014)

I like to use Trim-Tex vinyl bead around windows, doesn't rust or dent. They have a L-Bead that can go right on a wood or metal stud.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are some pics of the Ezy reveal in action.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Your finish work Is Tight Gaz.. But what Impresses The most Are your floors !! :yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

extra cleaning for the pics Moore


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> extra cleaning for the pics Moore


Oh no! I know what It looks like when mud has been wiped up from off the floor..:whistling2: That don't look like the case with Gazman....He just don't drop any mud!!!!:blink:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

moore said:


> Your finish work Is Tight Gaz.. But what Impresses The most Are your floors !! :yes:


You got that right Moore. I also just love how clean those bulkheads look. 

Hey Gaz what size is the router bit you use for that?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The bit I have is 25mm. The important thing is that the bit is wide enough that it cuts a full "V" in the board without leaving square shoulders on the board.


----------

